# Rights



## cptbrain

Do non-US citizens have US Constitutional Rights?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB

Appeherently the Supreme court says "yes". I remember in government class as the only one entitled to these rights are US citizens. And I believe you must be a citizen for ALL rights and priviledges. Try going to another country and see what rights you have there as a foriegner.


----------



## jna329

It seems as if actual US born citizens dont have many Constitutional Rights these days. I think that non US should not have our rights.


----------



## wvbearman

I can't believe that two people voted yes... must be liberals.


----------



## Two Blade

wvbearman said:


> I can't believe that two people voted yes... must be liberals.


I voted yes and I would bet that you are a helluva lot more liberal than I am. Show me in our Constitution where it says only citizens are entitled to Constitutional rights! BTW, Don't confuse me with the a-holes that say that terrorists caught on a battlefield should be given Miranda rights.


----------



## sinko

wvbearman said:


> I can't believe that two people voted yes... must be liberals.


Socialistic-Comies! or Commies! to please every one


----------



## Two Blade

sinko said:


> Socialistic-Comies!


Commies is spelled with 2 m's you illiterate.


----------



## sinko

AKM said:


> Commies is spelled with 2 m's you illiterate.


NO justy born in Arkansas! NO I don't think that we should extend our rights to every tom dick and harry form who know where. If they are in our country and comit a crime they should be proceced through the same system as any of our owne, but to extend every right is down right insane and that's alote better than illiterate.

I guese you think that ileagals shoud be given a free pass, and to "profile" at an airport is wrong, but hey when was the last time any one set their drawers on fire abourd a flight out of Isreal.

Don't even go there with me. I love my country to much to let cushy feelings about treating every one ells nice get in the way and blind my vision. But don't cram the ideas of the rest of the world on America. That's kinda the reason the founding fathers started the thing back in 1776.


----------



## Two Blade

sinko said:


> I guese you think that ileagals shoud be given a free pass, and to "profile" at an airport is wrong, but hey when was the last time any one set their drawers on fire abourd a flight out of Isreal.


I think that people that hire illegals ought to face a mandatory 25 years hard labor and a million dollar fine for each offense. If we enforced penalties like that, we wouldn't have an illegal problem. Also, does our wonderful U.S.Constitution say that we can't profile? IMHO, if it walks like a duck, talks like a duck and acts like a duck, it's a duck.


----------



## sinko

Fare enough you just hit a nerve. It quit hurting. I couldn't agree more, hard labor and $1,000,000. Look at those zeros and think about that before you hire one. :mg: and to all those fine fellows from Arkansas, I realy was born there, Siloam Springs to be exact.


----------



## cptbrain

So according to the ones that voted yes, anyone should be able to come here and vote in our elections and run for public office? That is what is being stated by a yes vote, it may well be an unintended consequence, but there it is.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

AKM said:


> I think that people that hire illegals ought to face a mandatory 25 years hard labor and a million dollar fine for each offense. If we enforced penalties like that, we wouldn't have an illegal problem. Also, does our wonderful U.S.Constitution say that we can't profile? IMHO, if it walks like a duck, talks like a duck and acts like a duck, it's a duck.


:mg:


----------



## Two Blade

cptbrain said:


> So according to the ones that voted yes, anyone should be able to come here and vote in our elections and run for public office?


brain......LMFAO, you nor I DO NOT have a RIGHT to vote in this country. Look it up and you will see that I am right. If someone gains legal status, why shouldn't they be able to run for office?

The Right To Vote


----------



## whitehunter2

i have members of my immediate family that have come from Europe and never become citizens, but have lived here longer and contributed more to this country than alot of the dumb ******** on this site that say they don't have the same rights.


----------



## cptbrain

Like many things in our constitution, the 'right' to vote is an interpretation. How are you going to give one portion of rights but not others?


----------



## XSTREEMCC

If you are a legal citizen then you should have that right but if you are not then no. Flat and simple then there is no gray area. But if you live in a small town it does not matter anyhow if you vote our government is a sick joke we need to start over. We need to go to a majority vote.


----------



## Two Blade

cptbrain said:


> Like many things in our constitution, the 'right' to vote is an interpretation. How are you going to give one portion of rights but not others?


The Right to Free Speech, The Right To Keep and Bear Arms....there is no Right to Vote.


----------



## sinko

You are right, there is not "right to vote" just the same as the constitution never breathes a word about the president being elected. We live in a country with many implied rights that both the right and the left take for granted, but I don't have as great a fear of the right wing of our govenment trying to change the way some of these "rights" are used by We the People. That being said I don't think very many politictions are realy there for us. They get paid to much to care.


----------



## wvbearman

Hey AKM... I'm a conservative... straight up brother. 

and at this point, it looks like 80% in this thread agree with me. 

Obama's gonna try to grant millions of illegals currently in this country citizenship...

why? Because most of them will then have a favorable view of him...

might help sway the election in 2012, ya reckon?


----------



## sinko

whitehunter2 said:


> i have members of my immediate family that have come from Europe and never become citizens, but have lived here longer and contributed more to this country than alot of the dumb ******** on this site that say they don't have the same rights.


I apriciate their contribution but it's a clear case of having your cake and eating it too. I can't for the life of me belive that if some one realy loves this country that they wouldn't go through the process of becoming a citizen.


----------



## whitehunter2

sinko said:


> I apriciate their contribution but it's a clear case of having your cake and eating it too. I can't for the life of me belive that if some one realy loves this country that they wouldn't go through the process of becoming a citizen.


living here for a 60 yrs and them having there children go off to war for this country and paying a lifetime of income, soc sec,and property taxes pretty much proves what country they love, good enough for me, standing in some crowded room with a bunch of south Americans to get your official stamp is not needed, nuff said , NEXT!!!:shade:


----------



## sinko

whitehunter2 said:


> living here for a 60 yrs and them having there children go off to war for this country and paying a lifetime of income, soc sec,and property taxes pretty much proves what country they love, good enough for me, standing in some crowded room with a bunch of south Americans to get your official stamp is not needed, nuff said , NEXT!!!:shade:


I won't argue with the fact that there are some very fine people who are a great controbution to our great land. We are a country of imagrants, but in todays political field things have changed from what they once where. I feel today that those who come here to be a part of us and take part in the american dream are over shadowed by those who just come here to take advantage of us the Americans. Not only those who come to mooch the system but those who would want to conform our country to aline whith the views of other ideas. 

I don't belittle or begrudge, I down right admire anyone who gives up there homeland, family, and all that they hold dear to come to the good old USA. Every one pays a price to be an American, but to get back to the topic to give every right that belongs to a citizen to every one who just blunders across the border is just insane.


----------



## XSTREEMCC

Correct me if I am wrong but to get citizenship you use to have to be skilled picking pickles or tomatoes and not speaking the English language I don't believe that meets the criteria.


----------



## Two Blade

wvbearman said:


> Hey AKM... I'm a conservative... straight up brother.


I am more of a right wing nut. 



wvbearman said:


> and at this point, it looks like 80% in this thread agree with me.


So what!



wvbearman said:


> Obama's gonna try to grant millions of illegals currently in this country citizenship...


And your buddy McStain will be there to help him out! LOL.....Not gonna happen. He is gonna lose a ton of seats in the House in 2010 and several in the Senate and the I'll bet that the rino's that are in there now (except McStain) are not going to help him out.



wvbearman said:


> why? Because most of them will then have a favorable view of him...


No, the illegals will not have a favorable opinion of him. What they will have a favorable opinion of is the handouts.



wvbearman said:


> might help sway the election in 2012, ya reckon?


Only if enough stupid white people vote for him in 2012 will he win again.


----------



## wvbearman

HEY AKM,
For the most part, I agree with what you're saying. Save your frustrations for the Obama supporters. 

Looks to me like we just have a different interpretation of what the poll question means. I'm not saying we should shoot every illegal that's housed within our borders... but I also don't believe that we should be giving them free health care, or the same rights in our court systems either.

Have a happy new year!


----------



## gear

If they become citizens then sure.


----------



## Two Blade

wvbearman said:


> but I also don't believe that we should be giving them free health care, or the same rights in our court systems either.


I believe in free health care to ONLY those that absolutely cannot fend for themselves. Unless you are a child, mentally unstable, elderly or handicapped in such a way that you cannot work, then you will not get anything for free if I had anything to say about it. Also, any illegal that used our emergency rooms and could not pay, then they can work it off until their debt to the American people is paid in full............then they get deported. LOL

Happy New Year.


----------



## bulldogharleys

AKM said:


> I am more of a right wing nut.
> 
> So what!
> 
> And your buddy McStain will be there to help him out! LOL.....Not gonna happen. He is gonna lose a ton of seats in the House in 2010 and several in the Senate and the I'll bet that the rino's that are in there now (except McStain) are not going to help him out.
> 
> No, the illegals will not have a favorable opinion of him. What they will have a favorable opinion of is the handouts.
> 
> Only if enough stupid white people vote for him in 2012 will he win again.


I am with u 100%:BangHead::darkbeer:


----------



## jna329

several of you have misread the question. the questions is do non-Us citizens have US constitutional rights? Several of you are answering as if the questions was "should they". 

Some U.S. rights are extended to non-citizens. (TRUE)

I dont feel that they should be, but some are. If you agree that they shouldnt have the same rights then lets do something about it. Quit belly-aching on the internet and vote out the jackasses that have allowed this to happen. In 2010 let your voices be heard and get rid of part of the problem. Contact your local reps, senators, and congressmen/women. let them know where you stand on issues that concern you. Remind them who got them there jobs.


----------



## 20ftup

whitehunter2 said:


> living here for a 60 yrs and them having there children go off to war for this country and paying a lifetime of income, soc sec,and property taxes pretty much proves what country they love, good enough for me, standing in some crowded room with a bunch of south Americans to get your official stamp is not needed, nuff said , NEXT!!!:shade:


They pay SS so they have a SS card sounds kinda like a citizen to me


----------



## AR_Headhunter

jna329 said:


> several of you have misread the question. the questions is do non-Us citizens have US constitutional rights? Several of you are answering as if the questions was "should they".
> 
> Some U.S. rights are extended to non-citizens. (TRUE)
> 
> I dont feel that they should be, but some are. If you agree that they shouldnt have the same rights then lets do something about it. Quit belly-aching on the internet and vote out the jackasses that have allowed this to happen. In 2010 let your voices be heard and get rid of part of the problem. Contact your local reps, senators, and congressmen/women. let them know where you stand on issues that concern you. Remind them who got them there jobs.


& if enough of us are sick of the corruption & actually vote for a real change in this country then we can make a difference. We need a change in this country all right. It needs to be a change to accountability! We have to live within a budget so why does our government understand that they do to. OH thats right the Federal Reserve can just print more money! Follow the money guys. It's not really that hard. Look at what was done with ACORN & the fleecing of this country. We can save this country if we get out of everyone's business but our own for a bit. To do it though is not going to be easy. We got to change leadership from the top to the bottom for actual people who will represent our idea's & not cater to people who feel entitled to live off the expense of the US taxpayers. If our own government would take a few billion a year & spend it here at home then we would not have the issues we do today. JmO


----------



## jna329

AR_Headhunter said:


> & if enough of us are sick of the corruption & actually vote for a real change in this country then we can make a difference. We need a change in this country all right. It needs to be a change to accountability! We have to live within a budget so why does our government understand that they do to. OH thats right the Federal Reserve can just print more money! Follow the money guys. It's not really that hard. Look at what was done with ACORN & the fleecing of this country. We can save this country if we get out of everyone's business but our own for a bit. To do it though is not going to be easy. We got to change leadership from the top to the bottom for actual people who will represent our idea's & not cater to people who feel entitled to live off the expense of the US taxpayers. If our own government would take a few billion a year & spend it here at home then we would not have the issues we do today. JmO


AMEN!!!! 110% agree.


----------



## target guy

AKM said:


> brain......LMFAO, you nor I DO NOT have a RIGHT to vote in this country. Look it up and you will see that I am right. If someone gains legal status, why shouldn't they be able to run for office?
> 
> The Right To Vote



I think you all need to read the document, the 26th amendment gives you the right to vote.

Amendment 26 - Voting Age Set to 18 Years. Ratified 7/1/1971
1. The *right* of citizens of the United States, who are eighteen years of age or older, to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of age.

Before opening mouth and inserting foot read the thing...

I can tell you that NO WHERE are the words "separation of church and state" found

The preamble, although not "part" of the constitution is widley accepted, however wrong, that it pertains to only US citizens.

There is much more but read it, don't take anyones word for what is in it. 
All that being said I DO NOT believe that non US citizens should be granted the rights


----------



## scottnorthwest

Wow, The Constitution is not all that long, read it. There are so many misstatements in this thread that are plainly spelled out in the document. It is sad actually. Read it. Then go read some of the Federalists papers so you know why it is written as it is.


----------



## Two Blade

target guy said:


> I think you all need to read the document, the 26th amendment gives you the right to vote.
> 
> Amendment 26 - Voting Age Set to 18 Years. Ratified 7/1/1971
> 1. The *right* of citizens of the United States, who are eighteen years of age or older, to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of age.


Do 12 year olds have the right to vote? Why not? Where is it written in our Constitution that 12 year olds are not allowed to vote? 

In case you missed it......


> The Constitution contains many phrases, clauses, and amendments detailing ways people cannot be denied the right to vote. You cannot deny the right to vote because of race or gender. Citizens of Washington DC can vote for President; 18-year-olds can vote; you can vote even if you fail to pay a poll tax. The Constitution also requires that anyone who can vote for the "most numerous branch" of their state legislature can vote for House members and Senate members.
> 
> Note that in all of this, though, the Constitution never explicitly ensures the right to vote, as it does the right to speech, for example. It does require that Representatives be chosen and Senators be elected by "the People," and who comprises "the People" has been expanded by the aforementioned amendments several times. Aside from these requirements, though, the qualifications for voters are left to the states. And as long as the qualifications do not conflict with anything in the Constitution, that right can be withheld. For example, in Texas, persons declared mentally incompetent and felons currently in prison or on probation are denied the right to vote. It is interesting to note that though the 26th Amendment requires that 18-year-olds must be able to vote, states can allow persons younger than 18 to vote, if they chose to.


----------



## Two Blade

You posted the amendment that says 18 year olds can vote. Now post the amendment that explicitly guarantees the right to vote for all citizens of this country. Rights like Freedom of Speech, The Right To Keep And Bear Arms, The right to a speedy trial etc etc etc is what I am looking for.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

Yes I just have as much right as any American born citizen when living in the U.S.


----------



## skulley

if u r here illegally the only right i will give u is a fast and most expeditious return trip to where you came from! C.O.D!!!!


----------



## BigBirdVA

They may not have rights but they sure have a lot of "lefts" going for them.


----------



## Carpshooter

*I got a laugh out of that !*



BigBirdVA said:


> They may not have rights but they sure have a lot of "lefts" going for them.


*Wrong !* It's *"Rights" *:mg:


----------



## Two Blade

Carpshooter said:


> *Wrong !* It's *"Rights" *:mg:


It's leftists and RINO's.:darkbeer:


----------



## rocklocker2

*close the damn borders*

we have soldiers all over the world working to clear up past war mine fields.just reuse them on our southern border and the most of illegal aliens problem will stop


----------



## awshucks

rocklocker2 said:


> we have soldiers all over the world working to clear up past war mine fields. Just reuse them on our southern border and the most of illegal aliens problem will stop


It's a little more complicated than that. Read up on the 14th amendment and 'Anchor Babies'. A pregnant illegal can get here, go to an ER, have the kid free, and the kid is then a US citizen.

Not what the 14th was intended for.


----------



## I like Meat

I see the poll is closed, but the 42 to 7 speaks for its self.......the 7 must be lefty Obamabots.........


----------



## johnnyv917

wvbearman said:


> Hey AKM... I'm a conservative... straight up brother.
> 
> and at this point, it looks like 80% in this thread agree with me.
> 
> Obama's gonna try to grant millions of illegals currently in this country citizenship...
> 
> why? Because most of them will then have a favorable view of him...
> 
> might help sway the election in 2012, ya reckon?




i say treat the aliens like terrorists when you catch them out in the field just put a bullit between their eyes then we wont have to worry about civilian courts tax payer dollars being wasted. aliens know if they get busted crawling under fence they just get sent back and sooner or later they will make it through pop them on the spot they will think twice


----------



## johnnyv917

XSTREEMCC said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but to get citizenship you use to have to be skilled picking pickles or tomatoes and not speaking the English language I don't believe that meets the criteria.


dont foget about melon pickin too or grass cutting skills:darkbeer:


----------



## MarksExtra

uhh.....non-U.S citizens are not members of the U.S. That seems simple enough. If these non-U.S. citizens are here contributing, paying, etc.... that's great. If they want to have U.S. citizen rights they should simply go through the process to become a U.S. citizens. If you don't want to go through the process but want the benefit, then that seems like you wanna get the easy ride to me. If you don't want to become a U.S. citizen then your a citizen of somewhere else. Those are the right that you get.


----------



## solohunter

no
Solohunter


----------



## Timber's Edge

I see a lot of posts on this thread about rights. Let's think about that for a minute. Do we really have rights? Who gave us these rights? Did they come from God or did they come from our government? Remember, he who giveth can taketh away. So do we really have a bill of rights or merely a bill of priveleges? Take "the right to bear arms" for example. City governments all over have limited this right. New York City, you can't possess a handgun. A handgun is an arm, but apparently this right can be diluted, amended, and/or limited by any state or local government. My point is, if a "right" can be limited, amended, diluted, or removed then it is not a "right" it is a "privelage". So should the question read "can non-us residents partake in the same priveleges as legal us residents"? 

Just something to ponder on. The late George Carlin really hits on this subject in one of his comedy skits. It's supposed to be comical but it's actually quite factual when you think about it. Hard to laugh at when its true.


----------



## cptbrain

Timber's Edge said:


> I see a lot of posts on this thread about rights. Let's think about that for a minute. Do we really have rights? Who gave us these rights? Did they come from God or did they come from our government? Remember, he who giveth can taketh away. So do we really have a bill of rights or merely a bill of priveleges? Take "the right to bear arms" for example. City governments all over have limited this right. New York City, you can't possess a handgun. A handgun is an arm, but apparently this right can be diluted, amended, and/or limited by any state or local government. My point is, if a "right" can be limited, amended, diluted, or removed then it is not a "right" it is a "privelage". So should the question read "can non-us residents partake in the same priveleges as legal us residents"?
> 
> Just something to ponder on. The late George Carlin really hits on this subject in one of his comedy skits. It's supposed to be comical but it's actually quite factual when you think about it. Hard to laugh at when its true.


Please read or re-read both the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution (to include amendments). :darkbeer:


----------

